# 2012 Chehaw Frontier Festival



## Nicodemus

Our annual Frontier Festival will be held January 6th, 7th, and 8th, January 2012, at the Parks At Chehaw, Albany Georgia. This is an educational rondyvoo, and as always, the public is invited. We hope that ya`ll can come visit with us, and all you buckskinners and re-enactors, this is your invite to come spend the weekend and have some fun. Ben Kirkland (Chehawknapper) the Bushway, can answer any questions on campin` for the weekend.  

Come see us.


----------



## Nicodemus

Some shots from past events.


----------



## Jim P

Looks like a bunch of fun


----------



## chehawknapper

19th year!


----------



## Sugar Plum

I may be able to convince the hubby to make a trip over! Even if it's for a few hours!


----------



## Keebs




----------



## KDarsey

I have called the Park but keep getting Voicemail & so far no answer.
  I need to know if Motorcycles are allowed in the Park, I ask because some don't allow them...( Calloway ).
  I have several friends that would like to make the trip if it is allowed...Ben, Nic?  anyone listenin'?


----------



## Keebs

KDarsey said:


> I have called the Park but keep getting Voicemail & so far no answer.
> I need to know if Motorcycles are allowed in the Park, I ask because some don't allow them...( Calloway ).
> I have several friends that would like to make the trip if it is allowed...Ben, Nic?  anyone listenin'?


I have seen folks ride their bikes there............ heck, they have a moto-cross course even!


----------



## Nicodemus

KDarsey said:


> I have called the Park but keep getting Voicemail & so far no answer.
> I need to know if Motorcycles are allowed in the Park, I ask because some don't allow them...( Calloway ).
> I have several friends that would like to make the trip if it is allowed...Ben, Nic?  anyone listenin'?





Ken, as long as they are street legal and obey the same rules that cars go by, you`re okay. 

Ben correct me if I`m wrong.


----------



## Nugefan

Keebs said:


> I have seen folks ride their bikes there............ heck, they have a moto-cross course even!



but that course is for bikes without a motor ...:nono:


----------



## KDarsey

Yep, I finally was able to talk to someone and we are good.
I will e bringing a bunch of misfits down that day then.


----------



## chehawknapper

Bikes are ok. Come on.


----------



## Nicodemus

It`s already shapin` up to be another memorable event.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

One of my favorites, The  Chehaws most wanted Knapping gang.

There is a pic or one caught red handed.


----------



## Nugefan

dang thats an ugly bunch ...I Love em all but dang ...


----------



## Nicodemus

Nugefan said:


> dang thats an ugly bunch ...I Love em all but dang ...





Join the crowd!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Nicodemus said:


> Join the crowd!!



What about these two taking advantage of the girl in a trade?


----------



## The Original Rooster

Just wanted to remind everyone that we're only 21 days from the Frontier Days Rendezvous!


----------



## Nicodemus

We do not call this one off because of weather either. It was about 19 or 20 degrees the mornin this picture was taken. A tipi is a nice place...


----------



## DvilleDawn

My husbands company doesnt allow vacation days be taken from Nov. 15th - Jan. 15th 
Dang I wish this werent so far from me! 



RoosterTodd said:


> Just wanted to remind everyone that we're only 21 days from the Frontier Days Rendezvous!



Which one is this and where?


----------



## Nicodemus

DvilleDawn said:


> My husbands company doesnt allow vacation days be taken from Nov. 15th - Jan. 15th
> Dang I wish this werent so far from me!
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is this and where?





Dawn, it`s all the same . The proper name is the Frontier Festival at The Parks At Chehaw. You will hear us refer to it as the Rondyvoo, and however the proper spellin` is. 

But it`s the same festival.


----------



## DvilleDawn

Nicodemus said:


> Dawn, it`s all the same . The proper name is the Frontier Festival at The Parks At Chehaw. You will hear us refer to it as the Rondyvoo, and however the proper spellin` is.
> But it`s the same festival.



Well that aint no good! For me at least! 

Maybe I should ask hubby if he is feeling alright? Maybe he needs to take a sick day!
They cant tell employees "you cant get sick during this time"!


Well I know you are all gonna have a great time and a great showing. 
Sure hate Im gonna miss it. 
I cant wait to see the pics you all come back with.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Nic... 
This will be my third attempt at getting to Chehaw and wouldn't you know my family has decided to gather for late Christmas on the 7th.... I know the 7th will be the big day... but

Question .... which would be the "other" best day the 6th or the 8th?  Is pretty much everbody there on Fri? And has the field thinned out by Sun.? 

This would be a two fold trip for me ...to see/photograph the "Show" and to meet as many of the good GON folks as I can.


----------



## Nicodemus

BriarPatch99 said:


> Nic...
> This will be my third attempt at getting to Chehaw and wouldn't you know my family has decided to gather for late Christmas on the 7th.... I know the 7th will be the big day... but
> 
> Question .... which would be the "other" best day the 6th or the 8th?  Is pretty much everbody there on Fri? And has the field thinned out by Sun.?
> 
> This would be a two fold trip for me ...to see/photograph the "Show" and to meet as many of the good GON folks as I can.






I would recommend Sunday, in that case. Friday is school day. We will have some public there, but more are there on Saturday and Sunday. Also, on Friday, some of our participants are either not there yet, or settin` up camp still. 

Come see us on Sunday. You`ll meet some of the Woodys Campfire folks too.


----------



## BriarPatch99

I plan on being there...


----------



## The Original Rooster

Only 18 more days! Looking forward to seeing a bunch of folks there!


----------



## TNGIRL

17 now!!!!! It will certainly be GOOD to see ya'll there!!! we didn't make it there last Jan.!!! I believe unless things change, Jeff and I will spend all day Sat. there!!!!! WHOOO HOOO!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What about these two taking advantage of the girl in a trade?



Not very likely.....I'd put an arra thru them iffin they had!!!!LOL!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE

tn, you are still one of the purtiest gals i have ever photo'd !!! i ain't makin' no promises , but there may be at least 1 feral family member there this year ........


----------



## dutchman

TNGIRL said:


> 17 now!!!!! It will certainly be GOOD to see ya'll there!!! we didn't make it there last Jan.!!! I believe unless things change, Jeff and I will spend all day Sat. there!!!!! WHOOO HOOO!!!!!



Guess that means we won't be seeing you at the NGT set up that day, huh? That means there will be ZERO tree and vine trimming prior to the Sunday shoot...


----------



## The Original Rooster

dutchman said:


> Guess that means we won't be seeing you at the NGT set up that day, huh? That means there will be ZERO tree and vine trimming prior to the Sunday shoot...



Dutch, you will be missed! Wish you could make it down!


----------



## TNGIRL

FERAL ONE said:


> tn, you are still one of the purtiest gals i have ever photo'd !!! i ain't makin' no promises , but there may be at least 1 feral family member there this year ........


Thank You Kind Sir for that sincere accurate  compliment......(just kidding) But I really loved having them taken with me shooting Ruby June!!!!! That was THE BEST day!!! I sure hope that means you'll be there!!!!


dutchman said:


> Guess that means we won't be seeing you at the NGT set up that day, huh? That means there will be ZERO tree and vine trimming prior to the Sunday shoot...



UH OH!!!!!!....(think fast girl!!!!) No it doesn't, I can be the first one out on the course that morning (without a bow) clipping my fool brains out!!!!!:swords::swords::swords:


----------



## dutchman

RoosterTodd said:


> Dutch, you will be missed! Wish you could make it down!



Me too, Todd. I'll miss seeing you boys...


----------



## Nicodemus

Hate you can`t make it, Gene. Here`s Ben with one of our blacksmiths, from a year or so ago.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

I can't wait.
See ya'll Sat and still make the NGT shoot on Sun.


----------



## TNGIRL

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I can't wait.
> See ya'll Sat and still make the NGT shoot on Sun.



WTG John!!! see you there!!!!


----------



## Keebs

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I can't wait.
> See ya'll Sat and still make the NGT shoot on Sun.





TNGIRL said:


> WTG John!!! see you there!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL

So you'll be there on Sat as well Keebs??????:jump::jump::jump:


----------



## Nugefan

TNGIRL said:


> So you'll be there on Sat as well Keebs??????:jump::jump::jump:



sure she will , thats the only time we gets to talk and hug ...


----------



## TNGIRL

Nugefan said:


> sure she will , thats the only time we gets to talk and hug ...



WHOOOO WEEEEEE!!!!! then there's sure gonna be LOTS and LOTS of kissin and a huggin going on that Saturday!!!!!!
Can't wait to see ya'll.....Keebs, Andy, Nic,Warren & Sheryl, Donnie, Wendel, Chief, Wander, Debbie, Ken, Ben, Chase, Andrea, Todd, John, not Gene, Robert, Billy, Lea & Jeramie & family, Jonathan, Tim, Muddy, Sarah & girls, Tiki, Chris, Chris and Melissa...and if I missed you, then I hope I still see ya!!!! And if you don't get to go then I miss you now!!!!!

:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:


----------



## Nugefan

TNGIRL said:


> WHOOOO WEEEEEE!!!!! then there's sure gonna be LOTS and LOTS of kissin and a huggin going on that Saturday!!!!!!
> Can't wait to see ya'll.....Keebs, Andy, Nic,Warren & Sheryl, Donnie, Wendel, Chief, Wander, Debbie, Ken, Ben, Chase, Andrea, Todd, John, not Gene, Robert, Billy, Lea & Jeramie & family, Jonathan, Tim, Muddy, Sarah & girls, Tiki, Chris, Chris and Melissa...and if I missed you, then I hope I still see ya!!!! And if you don't get to go then I miss you now!!!!!
> 
> :jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:



Please let me git my sugar before Mr Harrel git his ....


----------



## TNGIRL

Nugefan said:


> Please let me git my sugar before Mr Harrel git his ....



Are ya not reading the list Andy?????? Keebs 1st then YOU!!!!!:jump: Harrel will be in his cups somewhere I'm sure!!!!!


----------



## Keebs

TNGIRL said:


> So you'll be there on Sat as well Keebs??????:jump::jump::jump:


 I missed last year, ain't planning on missing again!!:nono:


Nugefan said:


> sure she will , thats the only time we gets to talk and hug ...





TNGIRL said:


> Are ya not reading the list Andy?????? Keebs 1st then YOU!!!!!:jump:_* Harrel will be in his cups somewhere I'm sure*_!!!!!


 I hope it's cold enough he's got that "extra" cup!


----------



## rhbama3

I'm gonna see if i can make myself come home from a tree stand for the Saturday afternoon with ya'll.


----------



## TNGIRL

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna see if i can make myself come home from a tree stand for the Saturday afternoon with ya'll.



I sure hope you can make it Robert.........I have a monkey on my back after hunting every single weekend, and yet I will be there!!!!!


----------



## Nugefan

TNGIRL said:


> Are ya not reading the list Andy?????? Keebs 1st then YOU!!!!!:jump: Harrel will be in his cups somewhere I'm sure!!!!!



wheeeeeew ....


----------



## chehawknapper

I will be setting up canvas Dec. 31 & Jan1. The gate will be closed to the public on Jan. 1, but if you would like to come in and set up camp or would like to come in any day before regular set up  (Wednesday), pm me.


----------



## chehawknapper

Is anyone from the Toccoa area coming this year?


----------



## dutchman

chehawknapper said:


> Is anyone from the Toccoa area coming this year?



Ben, since I can't make it, your best bet might be Andy...


----------



## chehawknapper

We wil miss your company and your cooking!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

I am planning on being there Saturday! I am looking forward to it!


----------



## slip

14 days


----------



## The Original Rooster

slip said:


> 14 days



Yes sir! 14 days!


----------



## blues brother

I am gonna try to make it this year if at all possible...Been meaning to get to one for several years!

Looking forward to seeing some old friends and making some new ones.
Might even bring one of my Stumps smokers so we can smoke a possum or three!


----------



## The Original Rooster

9 more days!


----------



## slip

RoosterTodd said:


> 9 more days!



Woohoo


----------



## blues brother

slip said:


> Woohoo



WOOHOO

I am getting excited!  Gonna be there by 6pm friday. 

Reckon I could get a head count on how many Woody's members will be there saturday evening?  I wanna cook some chicken and BBQ for our regular folks. Might even cook some other "meat" based goodies. Just want to give a little back to all of those that share with me every day.


----------



## turtlebug

Well Fishbait will be with Bama hunting all that weekend. I'm planning on meeting them there after lunch (if I can drag them away from their Bromantic activities long enough  ).

Not sure if the kids will be with us or not. I also have a score to settle with a big old buck here in town. I'm hoping I can get him outta the way before next weekend so I feel okay about going.


----------



## The Original Rooster

blues brother said:


> WOOHOO
> 
> I am getting excited!  Gonna be there by 6pm friday.
> 
> Reckon I could get a head count on how many Woody's members will be there saturday evening?  I wanna cook some chicken and BBQ for our regular folks. Might even cook some other "meat" based goodies. Just want to give a little back to all of those that share with me every day.



I'll be there Wednesday afternoon. My camp has the Scottish flag flying. Stop by and sit a spell...


----------



## rhbama3

blues brother said:


> WOOHOO
> 
> I am getting excited!  Gonna be there by 6pm friday.
> 
> Reckon I could get a head count on how many Woody's members will be there saturday evening?  I wanna cook some chicken and BBQ for our regular folks. Might even cook some other "meat" based goodies. Just want to give a little back to all of those that share with me every day.





turtlebug said:


> Well Fishbait will be with Bama hunting all that weekend. I'm planning on meeting them there after lunch (if I can drag them away from their Bromantic activities long enough  ).
> 
> Not sure if the kids will be with us or not. I also have a score to settle with a big old buck here in town. I'm hoping I can get him outta the way before next weekend so I feel okay about going.


----------



## Sterlo58

Somebody take lots of pics. I am not going to be able to swing the 8 hour round trip this time. 

Hope yall have a great time.


----------



## blues brother

RoosterTodd said:


> I'll be there Wednesday afternoon. My camp has the Scottish flag flying. Stop by and sit a spell...



I'll be by to visit!


----------



## BradMyers

A big thanks to Ben Kirkland for joining me on the show today to talk about Chehaw Frontier Festival & Nick for getting me in contact with Ben. It was a great interview and I wish I had planned more time today to devote to it, hopefully Ben or someone else can join me next week to follow up. If I get creative maybe I can figure out a way to do my show from Chehaw next week without having to use smoke signals.


----------



## chehawknapper

Thanks for the interview! You did a great job! The nature of my job over the years has put me in situations of doing both radio and tv. You are always a little concerned with what questions might get thrown at you but you were extremely easy to talk to. You even did a great job getting me back focused when I started to meander (needed that cup of coffee a little earlier). We can arrange a follow up and look forward to working with you more in the future.


----------



## chehawknapper

Started putting up canvas yesterday. The kitchen fly and work fly are up. The poles and cover for the iron maiden are up. I'll install the lining and floor today, bring the ironware for the cook fire, shaving horse, fleshing beams, hide frames, etc.


----------



## The Original Rooster

It's official.
Ol' Polecat Pilarski and I will be there Wednesday. Looks like the weather is going to cooperate again this year too, although I could stand it a bit colder. Still, I'm really looking forward to seeing everybody!


----------



## blues brother

Got the stumps loaded in the cook trailer last night!  I am really looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Keebs

I'm PAST excited!!!!!!


----------



## blues brother

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I am planning on being there Saturday! I am looking forward to it!



I'll have a package for you!  Don't leave without it.  You can take it back the Big Pine Treehuhr whatever it is you call it)and judge it for me.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Keebs said:


> I'm PAST excited!!!!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Plan to leave out around 7:AM and head to Douglasville and pick up Baldfish and his granddaughter. Pigmy and Courtney will follow and are bringing baby Connor. Lots of young-uns for everyone to play with.

Should see everyone about 10:00


----------



## Keebs

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Plan to leave out around 7:AM and head to Douglasville and pick up Baldfish and his granddaughter. Pigmy and Courtney will follow and are bringing baby Connor. Lots of young-uns for everyone to play with.
> 
> Should see everyone about 10:00


----------



## Keebs

blues brother said:


> I'll have a package for you!  Don't leave without it.  You can take it back the Big Pine Treehuhr whatever it is you call it)and judge it for me.


 Pig Candy?!?!!


Ta-ton-ka chips said:


>


 You gonna have your duster on again this year?!?!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Plan to leave out around 7:AM and head to Douglasville and pick up Baldfish and his granddaughter. Pigmy and Courtney will follow and are bringing baby Connor. Lots of young-uns for everyone to play with.
> 
> Should see everyone about 10:00



Granddaughter?  Oh Really


----------



## Da Possum




----------



## Nicodemus

My lodge is set up, traders and re-enactors are settin` up with more in the way. Gonna be a good weekend.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Keebs said:


> You gonna have your duster on again this year?!?!



Yeah, just having a hard time deciding what to wear under it  



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Granddaughter?  Oh Really



You met her last year.
You bought the thin mints, samoas, and (2) boxes of tagalongs from her.


----------



## blues brother

Keebs said:


> Pig Candy?!?!!



Keebs,
I have 3lbs of THICK sliced bacon with your name on it!  What time do I need to have it ready for ya?

Will also have some pulled pork BBQ and a Brisket Chili.
Might do some bacon wrapped tater tots ifin yall want some.


----------



## Nicodemus

Just got in from the event site, and it is shapin` up to be a memorable weekend. It starts tomorrow, folks, ya`ll come visit with us.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

I am ready for Saturday! I will be rolling out from under The Big Pine Tree bout 6:30 on Saturday AM. See ya'll bout 8-9!


----------



## Sugar Plum

All that talk of bacon and pig candy and bbq is makin' me h-u-n-g-r-y! Gonna go grab a couple oatmeal raisin cookies while they're still hot. Hope to see y'all Sat!


----------



## Nicodemus

Sugar Plum said:


> All that talk of bacon and pig candy and bbq is makin' me h-u-n-g-r-y! Gonna go grab a couple oatmeal raisin cookies while they're still hot. Hope to see y'all Sat!





Ever skinned a deer, removed the backstraps and tenderloins, and quartered it up, with a flint flake?


----------



## blues brother

Sugar Plum said:


> All that talk of bacon and pig candy and bbq is makin' me h-u-n-g-r-y! Gonna go grab a couple oatmeal raisin cookies while they're still hot. Hope to see y'all Sat!


Stopped by the store on the way home and bought another three pounds of bacon and a few other goodies.

Gonna try to leave the barn by noon tomorrow...sooner ifin I get all my chores done early!


----------



## blues brother

Nicodemus said:


> Ever skinned a deer, removed the backstraps and tenderloins, and quartered it up, with a flint flake?



No sir. I would like to see it happen.


----------



## Sugar Plum

Nicodemus said:


> Ever skinned a deer, removed the backstraps and tenderloins, and quartered it up, with a flint flake?



I sure haven't, but I'd love to see how it's done!



blues brother said:


> Stopped by the store on the way home and bought another three pounds of bacon and a few other goodies.
> 
> Gonna try to leave the barn by noon tomorrow...sooner ifin I get all my chores done early!



Oh lawd!


----------



## Nicodemus

It just might happen. We`ve done it before. Look close at what I`m holdin` in my teeth.   

Headed out the door now. Look forward to seein` ya`ll!!


----------



## boneboy96

Keebs said:


> I'm PAST excited!!!!!!



Me 3.  I may just make it this year!     The whales and sharks can feed themselves!


----------



## Sterlo58

Hope yall have a great weekend. Wish I was there.


----------



## Keebs

blues brother said:


> Keebs,
> I have 3lbs of THICK sliced bacon with your name on it!  What time do I need to have it ready for ya?
> 
> Will also have some pulled pork BBQ and a Brisket Chili.
> Might do some bacon wrapped tater tots ifin yall want some.


Blues, I'll try ANYTHING you wanna throw out off that grill of yours!  I HOPE to be there around 12:00ish!!


Sugar Plum said:


> All that talk of bacon and pig candy and bbq is makin' me h-u-n-g-r-y! Gonna go grab a couple oatmeal raisin cookies while they're still hot. Hope to see y'all Sat!


You will NOT regret it!!


----------



## blues brother

Keebs said:


> Blues, I'll try ANYTHING you wanna throw out off that grill of yours!  I HOPE to be there around 12:00ish!!


I am hoping somebody will bring a possum!


----------



## Keebs

blues brother said:


> I am hoping somebody will bring a possum!


.................... ok, yeah, I'd even try that....... 
My motto "I've been a bus driver before, NOTHING scares me anymore!"


----------



## Keebs

hdm03 said:


>


you gonna make a gathering for once?!?!


----------



## Da Possum

Keebs said:


> you gonna make a gathering for once?!?!



I never miss them!


----------



## Jake Allen

Planning to head out 6:30-ish in the morning, and have
TNGIRL and Al33 along.

Should be there before 10.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Jake Allen said:


> Planning to head out 6:30-ish in the morning, and have
> TNGIRL and Al33 along.
> 
> Should be there before 10.



Do not touch the Navigation system. 


Glad you guys will be there


----------



## Keebs

hdm03 said:


> I never miss them!


 but do you *make yourself known* or lurk like you do on here?!?! 


Jake Allen said:


> Planning to head out 6:30-ish in the morning, and have
> TNGIRL and Al33 along.
> 
> Should be there before 10.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Do not touch the Navigation system.
> 
> 
> Glad you guys will be there


 I'm getting tingly thinking about getting my hands on Munchkin!!! (ok, and you & MissCourt too!)


----------



## Da Possum

Keebs said:


> but do you *make yourself known* or lurk like you do on here?!?!



I'm a shy little feller


----------



## Keebs

hdm03 said:


> I'm a shy little feller



sssoooooo, you gonna make me get Nic's help & hunt you down tomorrow??


----------



## dutchman

Jake Allen said:


> Planning to head out 6:30-ish in the morning, and have
> TNGIRL and Al33 along.
> 
> Should be there before 10.



I don't want to see any clippers at all on Sunday. You and Tomi had best leave 'em at home. You can only clip on set-up days...man law.


----------



## boneboy96

blues brother said:


> I am hoping somebody will bring a possum!



I'll look for one on my way down!


----------



## boneboy96

hdm03 said:


> I'm a shy little feller



Just how little a feller are ya?


----------



## Keebs

boneboy96 said:


> Just how little a feller are ya?


----------



## mudracing101

Keebs said:


>



Tell everybody i said mustard. they'll know what you mean


----------



## Da Possum

boneboy96 said:


> Just how little a feller are ya?



Stop flirting with me


----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> Tell everybody i said mustard. they'll know what you mean





hdm03 said:


> Stop flirting with me


 still hung up on JR, aren't ya, buddy?


----------



## KDarsey

blues brother said:


> I am hoping somebody will bring a possum!



I'll be bringing about 10 or more bikes down the backroads from Warner Robins area....if we see one maybe we can strap 'em on back.
  We should roar in abour 1230ish.


----------



## Da Possum

Keebs said:


> still hung up on JR, aren't ya, buddy?



bad keebs; bad keebs


----------



## blues brother

KDarsey said:


> I'll be bringing about 10 or more bikes down the backroads from Warner Robins area....if we see one maybe we can strap 'em on back.
> We should roar in abour 1230ish.



Bring them possums on down!  I am on site 17 and the stumps is lit....I am in charge of biscuits for breakfast...and since I have not mastered the biscuit thang on the Stumps I am doing practice run as I type.

I must admit, I did not know what to expect.  This is pretty dang cool(even though I don't really fit in...white sneakers and blue jeans make you stand out like a cyst on your forehead...but the folks here have made me right at home!).  

I got to watch a real "hot buttered rum" made on an open fire.  Ate THE BEST FRIED QUAIL I have ever had. Met Ken Purdy(BTW...Got one of his hawks) and his bride.

I have over prepared on the food side......yes, again...I will have plenty of BBQ and loaf bread for anybody that wants some.  The pig candy is reserverd for Keebs and Sugar Plum.

Ya'll need to come see this!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

blues brother said:


> Bring them possums on down!  I am on site 17 and the stumps is lit....I am in charge of biscuits for breakfast...and since I have not mastered the biscuit thang on the Stumps I am doing practice run as I type.
> 
> I must admit, I did not know what to expect.  This is pretty dang cool(even though I don't really fit in...white sneakers and blue jeans make you stand out like a cyst on your forehead...but the folks here have made me right at home!).
> 
> I got to watch a real "hot buttered rum" made on an open fire.  Ate THE BEST FRIED QUAIL I have ever had. Met Ken Purdy(BTW...Got one of his hawks) and his bride.
> 
> I have over prepared on the food side......yes, again...I will have plenty of BBQ and loaf bread for anybody that wants some.  The pig candy is reserverd for Keebs and Sugar Plum.
> 
> Ya'll need to come see this!



I am still full from all that pig candy at FPG


----------



## blues brother

Go barf...so you have room(bet I get a scolding from the mods) and come on to Albany...my biscuits are pretty good.  Atleast 3lbs of pig candy will be cooked.


----------



## blues brother

Biscuit test...11:23...ate two of them whopsided catheads and gonna sleep good!


----------



## dutchman

Beautiful biscuits!


----------



## blues brother

Putting together this mornings biscuits now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Sure hate I'm gonna miss this, my weekend to work.


----------



## blues brother

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure hate I'm gonna miss this, my weekend to work.



I'll save ya a Stump biscuit...you will have to talk to Keebs and Sugar Plum about the pig candy.


----------



## Sterlo58

Alright folks...put those smart phones to work and post some pics for us po folks that could not make it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

blues brother said:


> Biscuit test...11:23...ate two of them whopsided catheads and gonna sleep good!



Dang it...... You're killin me. Wish I was there.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

I had a great time there today! If you have not been you should plan on going next year!

A very neat event, especially if you like history and seeing how things were done!

I got to meet several great Woddy's folks today. I really enjoyed meeting all of you and look forward to seeing y'all again!

I didn't take as many pics as I should have, but I got a few. Slip shooting Nic's flintlock, guys shooting in the musket competition, some pics from inside Nic's teepee, and them skinning and cleaning a deer with flint chips!

I am planning on going back next year!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

For some reason I can't get my pics to load. I will try again later...


----------



## boneboy96

Altamaha Stalker said:


> For some reason I can't get my pics to load. I will try again later...



For some reason, you left before I got to meet you.  That's what I get for spending a good portion of the day out in the parking lot!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

boneboy96 said:


> For some reason, you left before I got to meet you.  That's what I get for spending a good portion of the day out in the parking lot!



Sorry! I wanted to stick around longer, but I needed to get home. My dog needed to be let out and I am keeping my son tomorrow, so I hit the road a lil after 5... I am going to try to make the blast this summer! Hope to see you there!


----------



## boneboy96




----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I had a great time there today! If you have not been you should plan on going next year!
> 
> A very neat event, especially if you like history and seeing how things were done!
> 
> I got to meet several great Woddy's folks today. I really enjoyed meeting all of you and look forward to seeing y'all again!
> 
> I didn't take as many pics as I should have, but I got a few. Slip shooting Nic's flintlock, guys shooting in the musket competition, some pics from inside Nic's teepee, and them skinning and cleaning a deer with flint chips!
> 
> I am planning on going back next year!!!


It was good to meet you as welll!!


----------



## auntbettyboop3

Originally Posted by Altamaha Stalker  
I had a great time there today! If you have not been you should plan on going next year!

A very neat event, especially if you like history and seeing how things were done!

I got to meet several great Woddy's folks today. I really enjoyed meeting all of you and look forward to seeing y'all again!

I didn't take as many pics as I should have, but I got a few. Slip shooting Nic's flintlock, guys shooting in the musket competition, some pics from inside Nic's teepee, and them skinning and cleaning a deer with flint chips!

I am planning on going back next year!!!

Please post the pictures when you can, I'm Slip's mom and would love to see them!! Thanks


----------



## BriarPatch99

I hope someone will post some photos... 

After planning all year to be there....I'm stuck at home fighting....I mean fighting Kidney stones!


----------



## blues brother

auntbettyboop3 said:


> Please post the pictures when you can, I'm Slip's mom and would love to see them!! Thanks




You need to feed that youngun!! 

I had the pleasure of meeting Slip this weekend. A fine young man with excellent manners!  You have done a super job with him!

Mike


----------



## boneboy96

I am sure some pics will pop up soon!   Here's Connor T enjoying some fresh air.


----------



## boneboy96

Here are a few more.


----------



## boneboy96

And maybe one or two more if I can figure out how to get them off my camera.  My memory card was filled up and I started taking pics without the card on the camera's internal memory.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Looking good!  Hate I missed it....


----------



## auntbettyboop3

blues brother said:


> You need to feed that youngun!!
> 
> I had the pleasure of meeting Slip this weekend. A fine young man with excellent manners!  You have done a super job with him!
> 
> Mike



Thanks, Cody (Slip) makes me proud every day!  He has the skinny gene from my family, my full-time job is cooking for that boy


----------



## Nicodemus

I would like to thank everyone who came to visit with us, both participants and guests. It was a great success. A little warm, but overall it was nice. Thank you all again.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

auntbettyboop3 said:


> Thanks, Cody (Slip) makes me proud every day!  He has the skinny gene from my family, my full-time job is cooking for that boy


Y'all have done a fine job with that Young Man!!.........It was good seeing him again!!

Met you, and Cody for the first time at the Blast. Year before last at Nick's booth


----------



## chehawknapper

I appreciate everyone that came for the day or the weekend. Everyone seemed to have a great time. We will be checking in on Slip to help him with a deer hide that left with him.


----------



## Al33

My first visit and i sure enjoyed it.

A few pic's from my camera:


----------



## Al33

More:


----------



## ratman

To all at the frontier festival a special thanks for making sat a special day for my family. My 10 yr old grandson is a special needs child all of you took your time to show him your talents . Mr nick showed him his teepee, mr ben showed how to make a fire, and a gentleman i dont know his name helped him throw a tomohawk until he stuck it in the target. This meant a lot to me. So thanks to all. Also bluesbrother{mike] missed your cooking but still good to see you. Thanks to all . Ratman


----------



## auntbettyboop3

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Y'all have done a fine job with that Young Man!!.........It was good seeing him again!!
> 
> Met you, and Cody for the first time at the Blast. Year before last at Nick's booth



Yes sir, I remember you. Thanks to everyone with the compliments about Slip but I can't take much credit. He's an "old soul" that knows the right way to act and treat others without much help from us. Super glad that he had the time of his life, but super glad he's home


----------



## Nicodemus

auntbettyboop3 said:


> Yes sir, I remember you. Thanks to everyone with the compliments about Slip but I can't take much credit. He's an "old soul" that knows the right way to act and treat others without much help from us. Super glad that he had the time of his life, but super glad he's home





He`s a sho-nuff member of the "old soul" group now. He is a quick learner. We enjoyed havin` him help us out this weekend.


----------



## Jeff C.

That was an awesome event....I'll be back next year if possible, and stay overnight.

Great pics so far too!!! 

Hi....auntbettyboop3


----------



## dutchman

I surely do regret not having been there. I was "needed" elsewhere. Looks like the weather was nice. Looks like most of the participants were nice.

The Chief looks happy.


----------



## Keebs

Just *some* of the "Zoo Crew"......


----------



## auntbettyboop3

Jeff C. said:


> That was an awesome event....I'll be back next year if possible, and stay overnight.
> 
> Great pics so far too!!!
> 
> Hi....auntbettyboop3



Hiya Jeff & Jared!...sorry we missed y'all on Saturday, we need to meet up at Waffle House for a cup of coffee oon


----------



## Chehaw

Be sure to check out Chehaw's Facebook page for pictures from this past weekend! Feel free to post your own there as well! Thanks to everyone who came out!


----------



## Keebs

auntbettyboop3 said:


> Hiya Jeff & Jared!...sorry we missed y'all on Saturday, we need to meet up at Waffle House for a cup of coffee oon


I got a couple to share with you too!
 IF I could get them to load!!


----------



## Jeff C.

auntbettyboop3 said:


> Hiya Jeff & Jared!...sorry we missed y'all on Saturday, we need to meet up at Waffle House for a cup of coffee oon



Yes ma'am....I told slip not too long ago we're past due for a visit!!!


----------



## auntbettyboop3

Keebs said:


> I got a couple to share with you too!
> IF I could get them to load!!



Thanks Keebs, I gotta "braggin' page" going on my FaceBook!


----------



## auntbettyboop3

Jeff C. said:


> Yes ma'am....I told slip not too long ago we're past due for a visit!!!



Just let us know which one and when, Jeff. We are almost always available & would love to see Jared again


----------



## Da Possum

Keebs said:


> Just *some* of the "Zoo Crew"......



Can you please make that picture just a little smaller???


----------



## blues brother

hdm03 said:


> Can you please make that picture just a little smaller???



That pic was small at my request...It makes me look smaller!


----------



## TNGIRL

Is this one Big enough for ya'll??? I can't upload from photobucket, so went thru my pc and difficult to make'em smaller so....here's a few of my pics. There's so many on here that I got as well, so.........also won't let me type between pics. Rooster Todd and his buddy Bill Mauldin. I got a pic of 4 of the 7 pirates wandering around, creating havoc!! The one of me and a real nice gentleman is Ted Daniel (of Tedsknives fame!!!) and the full grown screech owl is named Clark!!!!!! I sure did have a blast with Jeff and all my friends!!!Weather was awesome too!!!!


----------



## dutchman

Where'd buckbacks get that drink he's holding in that photo. I'm just about positive he must have bummed it off of somebody...


----------



## Jake Allen

dutchman said:


> Where'd buckbacks get that drink he's holding in that photo. I'm just about positive he must have bummed it off of somebody...



Throwback Mountain Dew with real sugar. They were selling them at the hot dog stand.

With such a fine drink, so readily available, I reckon you would not have slept for about 3 days.


----------



## dutchman

Jake Allen said:


> Throwback Mountain Dew with real sugar. They were selling them at the hot dog stand.
> 
> With such a fine drink, so readily available, I reckon you would not have slept for about 3 days.



Between them and my own coffee, you are right!

By the way, who won the rifle, archery, and hawk competition? Ain't no bragging' going on here...


----------



## SWAMPFOX

*2013 chehaw date?*

What's the date for the 2013 get together?
Thanks.


----------



## Bill Mc

From a post in the Primitive Forum.



> Chehaw 22nd annual Frontier Festival Jan. 11,12 & 13 in Albany


----------



## chehawknapper

This will be the 20th year! Jan. 11, 12 & 13th. Looking forward to the best year ever! Come join us.


----------

